

Nokia: Symbian and MeeGo not dead, still shipping this year - andre3k1
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/11/nokia-meego-not-dead-still-shipping-this-year/

======
da_coke_chef
does any think meego is really worth anything?

btw. i think i might've sold a meego developer some powder a couple months
ago. i'm joking. i really am.

